

Show HN: Toy Engine – Make side-scrolling games on an iPad - deepkanwal
http://www.toyengineapp.com/

======
deepkanwal
We built this for a undergrad capstone project at the University of Toronto.

This video tutorial explains the basics of the app:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC5MQaOSJN0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC5MQaOSJN0)

Let us know what you think!

